# Riding mower



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's two belts on the mower, Change the one that drives the hyd. motor not the one that drives the blades.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I know there are two belts. One for the blades and one for the drive. I was wondering if there could be a problem with the drive itself and not the belt. The belt looks fine and the tension seems correct.


----------



## jp-fisherman (May 31, 2012)

sounds like it might be the rear end you might feel the rear axel and see if it is getting hot


----------

